# Ipod in Ford Focus Zetec 2006



## Mr Soft (2 Mar 2009)

Hi, 

I got a Ford Focus Zetec 2006 last week. Working out great so far. I got the Bluetooth working with my phone grand also which is dead handy. 

Just wondering about connecting up my ipod to play through the car radio. It's the 6000CD model radio in it. I read about the AUX in that is in the glovebox. I checked for this, there is something that looks like a headphone socket but when I tried it out the socket or hole was too big for the heaphone jack (3.5mm). 

So is there anything else I can do to set up the AUX in? I have googled it but cant find anything too helpful (or that i can follow and understand!).

Also, i googled if I could connect my Ipod through bluetooth. It seems there is an adapter but all my searches brought up articles from 2005-2006 which seemed to be previews of products in development. 

So if any knows of an adapter with bluetooth that I could plug into my ipod and play through the radio that way I would appreciate it a lot!

Thanks in advance if anyone can help


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Mar 2009)

Something like ?

[broken link removed]
But I would go for the wired connection, if it's there. Are you sure it's not a 3.5mm socket?


----------



## Mr Soft (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that, yeah thats what I was looking at when I googled it. Might look into getting one. 

Well it's hard to tell as its difficult to get a decent look into the glove box. But it looked to have grooves that would fit the 3.5mm jack. When i tried it it just fell back out, the hole was too big for the jack. From what I read then that is where it should be. 

But I'll check it out again and look into the adapetr you showed. 

Thanks again mate, much appreciated


----------



## RS2K (2 Mar 2009)

Cars have really moved on. I got a new Ford last week.

It has an ipod connection, and also an Aux socket for a USB flash drive, both mounted low down on the centre console near the power adaptor. Even better is when either device is connected you can scroll the menu for the external device using steering wheel remote control, you can see the track names etc. on the info. display, and you can even select device, and track numbers using voice control.


----------



## Mr Soft (2 Mar 2009)

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, that sounds a lot handier, fancy swapping my car for yours?!


----------



## RS2K (2 Mar 2009)

Er....no thanks


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Mar 2009)

Seems odd that an Aux in wouldn't be 3.5mm, but how and ever....

Adaptors do exist that allow you to plug 3.5mm connections into larger sockets-I have seen them-but can't find it online as I don't know the size.  You should be able to find one in an electronics store, or even Halfords.

Failing that, most car forums will have excellent ICE sections (like this one) and I'm sure you will find great advice there-especially if it is the ubiquitous iPod you wish to hook up to your headunit.

May also be worth googling 'Denison', 'Nexxia' and 'Connects2' to see if they offer any solutions.


----------



## richbrothert (22 Jul 2009)

Mr Soft said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a Ford Focus Zetec 2006 last week.
> 
> Just wondering about connecting up my ipod to play through the car radio. It's the 6000CD model radio in it. I read about the AUX in that is in the glovebox. I checked for this, there is something that looks like a headphone socket but when I tried it out the socket or hole was too big for the heaphone jack (3.5mm).



Mr Soft, I know of your trouble! I purchased my 2006 Focus from new expecting to be able to plug in my iPod to listen to it through the speakers. However, upon taking the keys I too couldn't get my 3.5mm jack to stay inside the AUX hole. The problem is that you have to specify the iPod/AUX port when the car goes through the factory, it doesn't come as standard. I figure you, like me, have a Focus that wasn't upgraded with this feature...... even though from new, its a free feature.... ridiculous I know!

In my disappointment I managed to get the Ford dealer in question to buy me a wireless radio transmitter. I'm not sure if this is still technically illegal though 

Hope this helps if you still check this thread!


----------



## LouthLass (9 Aug 2009)

Hi Mr Soft,

You said in your original post that you got your phone set up via Bluetooth - was that through the sound system (6000C model?) .  The reason I ask is that I have an 08 Focus Zetec but I can't the phone set up with it!!  I have read the manual from cover to cover but have started to think its not possible with my model - am I missing something really obvious here??

Kind regards

LL


----------

